# ArrayAdapter zeigt Liste nicht an



## JavaIng04 (3. Okt 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich programmiere gerade eine App in Android Studio 3.2 und bin recht neu im Gebiet Programmierung.
Ich habe eine App mit zwei Activities. Beide haben einen ListView, deren Elemente ich mit einem ArrayAdapter anzeigen möchte. Es funktionert in der MainActivitiy problemlos. In der zweiten Activity "BananenActivity" funktioniert es leider nicht mehr. Es zeigt mir auf dem Emulator plötzlich nicht mehr die Inhalte an. Es ist einfach leer. Kann mir jemand sagen wieso das sein kann?

Ich füge mal die Codes ein von der MainActivity und der BananenActivity. Bilder hab ich auch hochgeladen.
Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus!

MainActivity

```
age com.example.eyyub.myapplication;

import android.content.Intent;
import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.support.v7.widget.RecyclerView;
import android.util.Log;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.AdapterView;
import android.widget.ArrayAdapter;
import android.widget.ListView;
import android.widget.Toast;

import java.util.ArrayList;

public class MainActivity extends AppCompatActivity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);

        ListView myListView = findViewById(R.id.listView);
        final ArrayList<String> myAngebot = new ArrayList<String>();

        myAngebot.add("Ananas Quark");
        myAngebot.add("Blueberry Quark");
        myAngebot.add("Erdbeer Quark");
        myAngebot.add("Mango Quark");
        myAngebot.add("Multivitamin Quark");
        myAngebot.add("Bananen Quark");
        myAngebot.add("Orangen Quark");

        ArrayAdapter<String> myArrayAdapter = new ArrayAdapter<>(this, android.R.layout.simple_list_item_1, myAngebot);

        myListView.setAdapter(myArrayAdapter);

        myListView.setOnItemClickListener(new AdapterView.OnItemClickListener() {
            @Override
            public void onItemClick(AdapterView<?> parent, View view, int position, long id) {

                Intent zweiteInstanz = new Intent(view.getContext(), BananenActivity.class);

                switch (myAngebot.get(position)){
                    case "Ananas Quark":
                        Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), myAngebot.get(position), Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                        startActivity(zweiteInstanz);
                        break;
                    case "Blueberry Quark":
                        Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), myAngebot.get(position), Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                        break;
                    case "Erdbeer Quark":
                        Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), myAngebot.get(position), Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                        break;
                    case "Mango Quark":
                        Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), myAngebot.get(position), Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                        break;
                    case "Multivitamin Quark":
                        Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), myAngebot.get(position), Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                        break;
                    case "Bananen Quark":
                        Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), myAngebot.get(position), Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                        break;
                    case "Orangen Quark":
                        Toast.makeText(getApplicationContext(), myAngebot.get(position), Toast.LENGTH_SHORT).show();
                        break;
                }
            }
        });
    }
}
```

Bananen Activity:

```
package com.example.eyyub.myapplication;

import android.os.Bundle;
import android.support.design.widget.FloatingActionButton;
import android.support.design.widget.Snackbar;
import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
import android.support.v7.widget.Toolbar;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.ArrayAdapter;
import android.widget.ListView;

import java.lang.reflect.Array;
import java.util.ArrayList;

public class BananenActivity extends AppCompatActivity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_bananen);
        Toolbar toolbar = (Toolbar) findViewById(R.id.toolbar);
        setSupportActionBar(toolbar);

        FloatingActionButton fab = (FloatingActionButton) findViewById(R.id.fab);
        fab.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {
            @Override
            public void onClick(View view) {
                Snackbar.make(view, "Replace with your own action", Snackbar.LENGTH_LONG)
                        .setAction("Action", null).show();

                ListView becherAuswahl = (ListView) findViewById(R.id.becherAuswahl_textView);
                final ArrayList<String> myBecher = new ArrayList<String>();

                myBecher.add("Proteinbecher Classic");
                myBecher.add("Nigella Becher");
                myBecher.add("Guarana Becher");
                myBecher.add("Manuka Becher");
                myBecher.add("Kraft Becher");

                ArrayAdapter<String> becherAuswahlAdapter = new ArrayAdapter<>(BananenActivity.this, android.R.layout.simple_list_item_1, myBecher);

                becherAuswahl.setAdapter(becherAuswahlAdapter);


            }
        });
    }

}
```


----------

